# [Externe USB2.0 Festplatte] Samsung 160GB wird nicht erkannt



## JustBlaze (22. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab mir eine externe Samsung 160GB USB 2.0 Festplatte geholt. Diese hier  
Diese wird nicht von Windows 2000 erkannt.

Ich habe Sie an einer USB2.0 PCI-Karte (die auch funktioniert und korrekt 
installiert ist) als auch an meinem normalen OnBoard USB1.0 Port ausprobiert.
An beiden wird Sie weder automatisch noch manuell gefunden.
Wenn ich sie allerdings als Slave jumpere wird zwar ein USB Massenspeicher erkannt... nach
 gefordertem Neustart jedoch startet Windows mit der Fehlermeldung das bei der
Installation ein Fehler afgetreten sei und kein richtiger Funktionstreiber gefunden werden
konnte. Nun will Windows stattdessen eine "USB Device" installieren !?
Habe es sogar geschafft die Original Treiber von der CD über Gerätemanager > Treiber 
aktualisieren zu installieren. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Gerät nach wie vor als fehlerhaft 
angezeigt wird.
Selbst in der Datenträgerverwaltung ist nichts zu sehen
Da nur ein kleines Zettelchen und keinerlei Anleitung vorhanden ist und auch
Online nirgends etwas zu finden ist wende ich mich nun an euch. Habe in einigen 
Hardware-Foren herausgefunden das mit dieser Platte/Gehäuse bei recht vielen 
Leuten Fehler augetreten sind, aber keine Lösung für mein spezielles Problem 
finden können.

Hat die Platte sonst  noch wer oder hat einer ne Idee ? Ich raste noch aus wenn
dafür das ganze WE draufgeht.
Notfalls mach ich mir sogar XP drauf damit das löppt


----------



## Goofman (27. November 2003)

Hallo JustBlaaze

da hab ich schon was drüber gelesen. Und zwar mußt du die Platte erst in deinem System ans Mainboard anschliessen und sie dann in Windows partitionieren und formatieren. Daraufhin müßte sie auch extern erkannt werden

Good Luck

Mfg Goofman


----------

